# offshore big snapper and amberjack this sat freeport



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

The weather looks like we will finally get a window to make a run offshore we will be targeting amberjack, snapper, grouper, and mahi. We will be leaving out of freeport 5am and will be returning between 4-8 headed out about 80miles. I have three spots left to fill looking for hard working good fishermen to help out with boat chores fuel bait and tackle you can txt me at 832 287 0802 for more details


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*spot*

text sent


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Text sent


----------

